# it´s him again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I look at him all day, but still like to look at a photo.

Heike bought a reindeer pelt from the Polish market today and he was very interested in the smell.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful boy.
I bought Georgia a, very expensive, dog bed with a sheepskin covered cushion. She hates it and I have to cover it with a polyester blanket before she will lay on it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That I can understand Pat, actually Motley doesn’t have his own bed or blanket he prefers the carpet or next to me on the sofa, which is not for long each time.

This afternoon he has to visit the vet, a claw broke on Sunday I cut it as short as I dare, but I think it’s giving him a bit of trouble so the vet will cut it right off and bandage it a lot better than I can.


----------

